# IPod 2002



## anatole333 (7 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour

Ai retrouvé mon vieil et indestructible Ipod de 2002, bourré de vieux morceaux que j'aurai du mal à retrouver.

Je peux encore le connecter sur le Tournesol qui me sert de juke box numérique, mais pour le brancher sur un MacBook, c'est une autre paire de manche vu que la connectique est FireWire...

J'ai bien vu des adaptateurs FW/USB, mais la vraie question est celle-ci :

est-ce qu'il sera reconnu par Yosemite ou autre ?

Et si non, que dois-je faire ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2015)

Reconnu, sûrement, mais autant le brancher sur le tournesol si c'est toujours possible.


----------



## anatole333 (7 Septembre 2015)

Eh oui, je sais

mais comme je voulais rajouter/supprimer/trier des morceaux que j'ai sur mes autres vieux appareils et en importer certains sur le MacBook (ce qui amènera certainement un autre sujet : comment importer des morceaux d'un Ipod sur un mac... :-d)...

Je vais prendre un adaptateur et après, on verra bien...

merci en tous cas


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2015)

Il y a quelques mois l'iPod original était toujours supporté par iTunes en tout cas


----------



## anatole333 (10 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour l'info

J'attends la livraison du connecteur et vous dis ce qu'il en est


----------



## anatole333 (12 Septembre 2015)

Bon, ben, m..., zut, flûte, BORDEL de m... !!!!

Ai connecté avec adaptateur, et... rien

pas détecté par Itunes, invisible sur bureau et aux abonnés absents en tant que périphérique

ouinnnnnnnnn....


----------



## daffyb (12 Septembre 2015)

Mouais bof ces adaptateurs.


----------



## anatole333 (12 Septembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Mouais bof ces adaptateurs.


Ben je sais

mais comme il n'y a plus de port firewire sur les mac...

c'est le seul moyen de se connecter.

je pensais...

il n'empêche que c'est super frustrant...

Il n'y a pas un utilitaire qui permet de faire "monter" les appareils externes ?

Ca aussi, ça existait...

avant...

"Je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas connaîîîîiîîîîîîîtreuuuuuuuuuuuuuu..." (air connu)


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Avez-vous un port thunderbolt sur votre ordinateur? Si oui, le plus simple serait d'utiliser un adaptateur thunderbolt vers firewire 800, puis un firewire 800 vers firewire 400


----------



## anatole333 (13 Septembre 2015)

217ae1 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Avez-vous un port thunderbolt sur votre ordinateur? Si oui, le plus simple serait d'utiliser un adaptateur thunderbolt vers firewire 800, puis un firewire 800 vers firewire 400


OK

Merci

Je vais tenter...

Mais j'ai ce message lorsque je débranche l'Ipod (connecté avec adaptateur firewire/usb) : "comme un périphérique usb consommait trop d'énergie de votre ordinateur, 1 ou plusieurs périphériques usb ont été désactivés"... et/ou "Periph usb désactivés-Débranchez l'appareil gourmand en énergie pour les réactiver"

Alors que sur le tournesol, pas de problème

gr


----------

